# [Solved]



## Lindeloef (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello ENWorlders
I am looking for a D&D 4e group to play with. Can be an existing group or we get one started. 

An online game with Skype/maptool (or similar programs) would be nice.

Time: I'm fairly open to days we would play, except Wednesday. Time slot would be 6pm-12pm UTC+1 

I have some experience with the system, DM'ed a bit, so if we can't find someone to DM, I could do it (but I'd rather play as a PC)

If interested answer in this thread or email me oschiefloyd@googlemail.com


ps: UTC = GMT


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 25, 2012)

Update: found 2 other players, that makes us a group of 3.

so with 2 others, we would be good to go. (if 3 guys want to join, it's fine as well  )

I would DM (if no one else wants to).

Also Newcomers to the game are welcome! Didn't state it before, as it seemed obvious...

UPDATE: And another player 
with one more person (player or DM i am not picky) we could start


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay a small (and kinda disappointing) Update:

We are back to 2 Players.

The game would be on Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday (not decided yet) and would start around 7-ish PM CEST and would end 11-12-ish PM CEST.

If you don't know what CEST is or what timezone you are at please check before answering.
either Google it or use this Time Zone Map


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Jun 30, 2012)

I am in Bulgaria, which I believe is +2. I am also interested in this campaign, and have enough experience to run it or play in it.


----------



## mitch637 (Jul 2, 2012)

*new player*

hey im a new player looking to get into the tabletop rpg world id be up to play if you would be up to teach me how 

im 20 and am in the Eastern Time Zone (ontario)


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm just 80 km north of you Lindeloef, so the time zone would be perfect for me, and definitely interested in playing.

Monday or Thursday would be perfect, Tuesday and Wednesday less so, as these days would collide with my regular group and our weekly board game night.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jul 3, 2012)

Just want to say, not searching anymore


----------

